# Question is Pratical Fish Keeping Mag. Available in Canada?



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/blog.php?blogid=243

Being the snail freak I have to have this magazine. I had a subscription in the US but it ran out last month. I am in the US so often I usually pick this magazine up at The Fish Place in Buffalo, figures the one time I am dying for this particular mag I won't be going home.

So longwinded but just wondering if this is available here and if so where?

Thanks~!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've seen it at stores around here (downtown). I can take a look for you Kate, there's a BMV about 300m from our place here. I can grab it for you if you'd like


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks! I am so impatient I will probally have a look for it tomorrow. Its neat to see articles finally being published about shrimp and snails.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

I have tried to find this magazine in the Markham area with no luck. If you find anything please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Kate, pretty sure you can get a subscription for it in Canada too. Check out their online subscription page: http://www.greatmagazines.co.uk/store/displaystore.asp?sid=1413


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I get mine at Chapters if you dont find it Kate let me know Ill check in Barrie .I can always forward it to you.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Checked BMV at Yonge+Dundas - no dice.

I could of sworn I saw it at The Yonge and Eglington Indigo though a while back, but I'm probably crazy.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Not that this really helps ya lol but I was given a subscription to Tropical Fish Hobbyist two months ago. Both issues of the magazine I've received have had articles dedicated to inverts, I believe it's a monthly feature. All around it's a great magazine. I read it cover to cover. 

On a side note, did I read things wrong or are you originally from the states Kat?


----------

